# FreeBSD book



## alie (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am BSD newbie... is there any good BSD book for newbie ?

-Alie
http://www.alietan.com


----------



## Citsakots (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/.
Everything you need to know will most likely be here.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 12, 2008)

... if not, then you should check *Absolute FreeBSD, 2nd Edition*.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 12, 2008)

The Best of FreeBSD Basics by Dru Lavigne is another solid candidate...


----------



## sverreh (Dec 12, 2008)

In addition to the books mentioned above, take a look at BSD Hacks (Dru Lavigne), FreeBSD Unleashed (Tiemann & Urban), and The Complete FreeBSD (Greg Lehey). The last one is a bit dated by now, but is available for free download at http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/CFBSD/


----------



## z0ran (Dec 12, 2008)

Absolute FreeBSD, 2nd edition, best ever, I have learnd so much. If Micheal Lucas write about...anything, I'll buy it for sure, he is the best!


----------



## cliedo (Dec 13, 2008)

they missed one in the documents books, in the pull down menu  it is called the complete freebsd by (ive had too many refreshments   hiccup!) most can recall the webside to get the pdf doc


----------



## cliedo (Dec 13, 2008)

ops sorry follow sverreh's link  lol


----------



## alie (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks guys,

i think i will buy "Absolute FreeBSD, 2nd edition" and "The Best of FreeBSD Basics"


----------



## Mystikki (Dec 13, 2008)

Absolute FreeBSD 2nd Edition is a gem. Freebsd unleashed is ok, but absolute freebsd 2nd edition is what you definetly want. Im a newbie myself, but reading that book made me a friend of freebsd. I think in general it is the best computer book that i have ever bought. Welcome to FreeBSD world!


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 13, 2008)

Another vote for Absolute FreeBSD 2 and Lehey's Complete FreeBSD

It is imperative to also read freebsd.org/handbook


----------



## tangram (Dec 13, 2008)

Absolute FreeBSD 2nd Edition is THE FreeBSD book (along with the handbook of course).

The Best of FreeBSD Basics is also nice but it's completely different from Lucas' book, it's tip/tasks oriented while Absolute FreeBSD is very deep, an unique reference, extremely well written, explains theory and is simply the FreeBSD book written so far.

Building a Server with FreeBSD 7 is also very nice. Nice surprise and worth every penny.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 13, 2008)

Agreed ...

Absolute FreeBSD 2nd Edition has more "systematic" approach on how FreeBSD works .. whereas The Best of FreeBSD Basics is more a "how to get things done" kind of book.

Regardless of the approach .. both are the books you should read if you are new to FreeBSD.

FreeBSD Hacks would be the third in my list, but I can't help to see The Best of FreeBSD Basics as a much improved version of FreeBSD Hacks.

my 2 cents


----------



## ninjaslim (Dec 13, 2008)

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Absolute-FreeBSD/Michael-W-Lucas/e/9781593271510/?itm=1

This is another great resource for FreeBSD.  You should read the FreeBSD Handbook first and then this resource.


----------

